

White House gets behind wireless broadband, wants 500MHz of spectrum reallocated - brlewis
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/28/white-house-throws-its-weight-behind-wireless-broadband-wants-5/

======
w-ll
Im lucky enough to actually be working with this technology. I work for the
man pushing whitespace in Wilmington, NC.

------
jsz0
It's concerning it took this long just to get a policy position established.
We're probably still years away from seeing it actually happen. Seems like we
should have dealt with this 10-20 years ago.

~~~
w-ll
Until recently the 500 Mhz was tied up in Analog TV area. Now with digital TV
we have extra wavelengths to use.

